# If...



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Someone were made into a mod tomorrow, who do you think would be the best choice?  This is completely hypothetical.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 24, 2007)

This is random. =o

Uhh...I'd probably say Odd. He's done a lot of good. The Archives, Tide, etc. Him or Justin.


----------



## Nate (Aug 24, 2007)

Me or df.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 24, 2007)

Odd all the way


----------



## Gabby (Aug 24, 2007)

odd 


or..


ME!!!


----------



## Zelandonia (Aug 24, 2007)

Odd.

Please not Gabby. 

For the love of God,  Montressor! Not Gabby!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 24, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Odd.
> 
> Please not Gabby.
> 
> For the love of God,  Montressor! Not Gabby!


 what do you have against me?


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 24, 2007)

Possibly Odd, since he works his bootay off for this site, and he's not staff.


----------



## Zelandonia (Aug 24, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't really know for sure.

I think I just can't tolerate those of lesser (than my) intelligence or maturity well.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 24, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sounded very egotistical. D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 24, 2007)

Odd. Not likely me.


----------



## Zelandonia (Aug 24, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, no guarantee anyone is getting picked... we haven't had a new mod since Feb. 06.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2007)

The biggest thing we look at is contribution to the site/forums.


----------



## MGMT (Aug 24, 2007)

Odd all the way. He contributes more than any of the members.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 24, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> The biggest thing we look at is contribution to the site/forums.


 meaning, you're looking for odd.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2007)

And how would you know that? =O


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not necessarily.  Quite a few people have a decent chance, in my opinion at least.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, if we were "looking" for him at the moment, he'd be a mod already.  We don't think anyone is currently ready to be a staff member.  Expectations are higher and different this time around.  So far, no one has contributed enough.  But we are always looking and things like the committees will give people that opportunity to contribute.

edit:  Also, the staff are really the only ones who know how much everyone has contributed, and like I've said no one has done it that much.  Right now, site contribution is a biggee since that's what we need and how TBT will move forward.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Propaganda Man of course.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not trying to be rude, Storm, but I disagree.  I think there are quite a few people ready to be a mod... and even so, do you have to be ready?

When I was modded I don't think I was ready.  But I picked up on things quickly, since the staff is helpful, and I'd like to hope I've helped TBT out a bit.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be rude, Storm, but I disagree.  I think there are quite a few people ready to be a mod... and even so, do you have to be ready?
> 
> When I was modded I don't think I was ready.  But I picked up on things quickly, since the staff is helpful, and I'd like to hope I've helped TBT out a bit.


 Like I said, TBT's needs are different, and it takes more to be apart of the staff than just being able to lock threads or run a couple events now and then.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree.  It's about being a leader, and helping people and bringing a little more of yourself to TBT... the intangibles... being an X Factor.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I agree.  It's about being a leader, and helping people and bringing a little more of yourself to TBT... the intangibles... being an X Factor.


 Yes, that's a main thing.  That's the community side of things, but there's also a work side of things which means the person is going to have to be helpful in whatever TBT's needs are.  (which I think is the main thing people lack at the moment... because remember that being a mod is not just a rank, it's a job too)


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 24, 2007)

My personal opinon about staff?

Staff are leaders of the community, they decide what goes on with the site and let it grow, quite like a team gardeners to a garden of plants. 

Now, with committees being somewhat part of the staff, new staff members should take more a leadership role, more then a working one. Good leaders don't decide the work then do all of it themself, they work together with the team to plan out the entire process of the task ahead, doing little/no work, but making shure everything is organized and working correctly. 

But, how can staff encourage people to do the work?

Why, rewards of course. Hard working members should become Leader of a Committee and get special access to certain things and some special powers. The kind of the the replacement to the sage rank, as planned, right?  

Odd is a fine canidate for a Staff rank, and I am his friend, and I wish him well. 

But, I don't think he has leadership qualites to lead a group of people successfully. Hes hard worker, and a great follower. But, planning all of TBT might be too much of a task for him.

 Odd is great member, and should be rewarded for his efforts. But, being appointed to a staff rank may not be the right direction odd needs to go in. I think Odd should be apointed a job where he can be a hard worker, and clearly be praised for his efforts. 

I stated the qualites of a good staff member above, and someone with those qualites should be picked as the next mod.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2007)

Guys uh wow... this is kinda odd...

The thing is I know I'm not mod material, and I don't deserve practically any of the credit you guys are giving me. You've seen me do things, and stuff however I don't ever stick to the truth. I've broken oaths, apon oaths and lied to so many of my friends, it's insane...

I really don't wanna make a scene but it's true. I'm gonna try and change... hopefully that's not a lie too.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

To be honest Odd, I think there would be better mods than you, but no one can deny you are a very dedicated and hard-working person.  :yes:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone can say no mods are really needed... and maybe they aren't needed...

But the fact remains that if someone is promoted they'll do extra things at the very least, that'll make TBT so much cooler.  And bring a lot more fresh ideas to TBT.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 24, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Anyone can say no mods are really needed... and maybe they aren't needed...
> 
> But the fact remains that if someone is promoted they'll do extra things at the very least, that'll make TBT so much cooler.  And bring a lot more fresh ideas to TBT.


 Yeah.

New leaders need to have new idea's and know how its all gonna work out.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think Odd can be a good mod.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> My personal opinon about staff?
> 
> Staff are leaders of the community, they decide what goes on with the site and let it grow, quite like a team gardeners to a garden of plants.
> 
> ...


 To add on. I was an Admin at TNZ (The Nintendo Zone) for some time. When I joined it started to get popular. It was becoming more active than TBT at points but then we got hacked and spammed. We kicked him out and solved the problem and pulled everyone together. We got hacked again when a new admin had a weak password. We had to start over. We went through a month without having all the boards back even. I left but the admins at TNZ kept working and now they are still active. (Not at the same level of activity but you know.)

Being a mod takes leadership and the dedication to lead. You can't always mod by the rules and you have to do what you think is morally fit. 

Odd has not proved to me he has the dedication to lead. However, he has the dedication to work and should be rewarded for that.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 25, 2007)

Whoa, prop aggrees with someone. (me) D:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Whoa, prop aggrees with someone. (me) D:


 Wait..what?

Why do people think I try not to agree with others? I mean Sporge was shocked when I said I liked his sig. :wacko:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A bad Rep, I guess.

I think Ultra or Gengar would Make good Mods, because theyre helpful and Leaderful.
Although, Odd does do ALOT of stuff for TBT.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't seen enough of Gengar to comment. I don't think Ultra would want to be a mod.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 25, 2007)

Me.

I've done more than anybody in the history of TBT, including Stormcommander.
How did Bul make him an Admin in the first place? He's such a n00b


----------



## Tyler (Aug 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Me.
> 
> I've done more than anybody in the history of TBT, including Stormcommander.
> How did Bul make him an Admin in the first place? He's such a n00b


 why not take a look at the numbers.     

3 comes after 1 and 2.

besides, bul was a GM and was promoted when TBT and Bul's forum merged.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He's joking


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So was odd.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll put my penny for thought into this. (as it's not 1:00 in the morning X.X)

TBT is kinda dieing slowly, they need new staff to get new ideas, a fresh start to say. However Storm's right about this. TBT's needs are diffrent than before when let's say Gohan or Sporge were made staff memebers. They don't need a person just to delete bot threads, and to sort out problems, while that does help that's not what they are looking for.

There's a site now without content and that's not a good thing. Is Storm and Bul paying for all this just for the Gamers' Lounge? I don't think so. The staff needs some one with fresh ideas and someone who can take up leadership without a problem, and be able to be truthful about their actions and be trusted to get things done.

This isn't any old silly staff hunt, they need to pick the perfect person. Right now it seems as though there are people with potentional, however they aren't showing it thus the staff won't pick them. So right now no one is ready for staff yet, however there is hope in the future.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'll put my penny for thought into this. (as it's not 1:00 in the morning X.X)
> 
> TBT is kinda dieing slowly, they need new staff to get new ideas, a fresh start to say. However Storm's right about this. TBT's needs are diffrent than before when let's say Gohan or Sporge were made staff memebers. They don't need a person just to delete bot threads, and to sort out problems, while that does help that's not what they are looking for.
> 
> ...


 Woah woah woah. A staff of the forum is necessary a staff of the website. Members can contribute to the website. Ask Storm if you want to work on it. I turned him down for personal reasons so the AC Wii thing should be open.

TBT also isn't dying. Thats ridiculous. We are going through a week without gaming news. Ask Bul and he will tell you how little there has been this month.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2007)

It's not "dieing" though.  It's been growing ever since it was made and it's on its way to becoming InvisionFree's biggest Nintendo board.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It's not "dieing" though.  It's been growing ever since it was made and it's on its way to becoming InvisionFree's *biggest* Nintendo board.


 Largest.

PS: I forgive you. The ignore list is now empty


----------



## Tyler (Aug 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It's not "dieing" though.  It's been growing ever since it was made and it's on its way to becoming InvisionFree's biggest Nintendo board.


 TBT isn't dieing that kind of way it's dieing in the fun kinda way... iono D=


----------



## Grawr (Aug 25, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't say that...

About a month or so ago I thought it was dying. I barely even posted for a while, cuz, I dunno', there didn't seem much to post about. But recently, I'd say its picked up a bit on the fun-scale....

I mean, sure its been better before, but this isn't too bad.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well committees like event committee will help change that.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 25, 2007)

We don't need another "mod", per se, but we need a new staff member.  That's what Storm doesn't understand.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 25, 2007)

I've talked to Storm about priorities.
It didn't go well.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 25, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I've talked to Storm about priorities.
> It didn't go well.


 XD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> It's not "dieing" though.  It's been growing ever since it was made and it's on its way to becoming InvisionFree's biggest Nintendo board.


 We get maybe 2 good topics on any given day.  That's not growth.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We get about 300 posts a day, compared to 100-200.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 try 250 out of 300.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's you opinion and what you're saying is that a year ago all of the posts were better, which is not true.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 25, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it was sure a lot more fun to be at tbt though a year ago... and a lot lot lot more fun a half yr before that


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2007)

I vote for myself (surprise!).  However, I would not be a good mod since I dont go to TBT as much as I could.  And I wouldn't want to do alot of stuff, I'd be too lazy and not motivated to do anything.  But it would make TBT more "lively"....


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 25, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I don't think Ultra would want to be a mod.


 What makes you say that?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because you flame(d) alot of people.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 25, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That doesn't mean I wouldn't want to be a Mod...


----------



## Gabby (Aug 25, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you callin Ultra a flamer?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I am...as pointed out by my post.


@Ultra, well I'm saying that's a bad quality if you want to be a mod, so maybe that's why you dont want to be one. Knowing that that wouldnt be tolerated if you were staff and you really wanted to flame, you would have to not be staff.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 25, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't flame. If I'm a flamer, then you're a flamer as well.

As for that edited part of your post, that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know it doesn't make sense I wrote it too fast .  Actually, I would be called the defendant.  Seeing as how all flame wars I'm in normally are not started by me.  I make a post, which gets flamed and I argue back.  I'm an arguer and you're a flamer.  I throw some sticks on the ground and you bring out the flamethrower and light it.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 25, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um, not really. I don't think anybody's a flamer here, only the 'arguer' you mentioned.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Um, not really. I don't think anybody's a flamer here, only the 'arguer' you mentioned.


 Or the discriminator.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 25, 2007)

could somebody close this thread already...

I think we've seen enough arguing today...


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 25, 2007)

*locks*

oh wait.. i can't D:


----------

